# Hello Has Anybody Ever Had A Pigeon Or 2 Never Come Back Home?



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello
Two of my pigeons have now not come back home i dont know where they are or how they are  
i suppose theres a reason but it still dont stop me thinking can any body help me figure this out?
Heather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, most of us who keep pigeons have lost some from time to time. Sometimes they got lost; sometimes they've gone wild; sometimes they've gotten killed by predators; and sometimes they've returned to a former home. If you gave a lot more details about them and their circumstances, it'd help to speculate as to which is the most probable but that's never fun to do and will always be speculation until such time as they either show back up or you find them (or their remains) somewhere else.

Pidgey


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi Pidgey*

Well my female that is now breeding was missing for about 2 weeks when she did come back she was coverd in sut so obviously she had fallen down a chimney i cleaned her up and she was as good as new 
Wel just after mi female came back my other pigeon who was a male he was black and white and he has never come back to this day also a brown and white one went missing noe llong after i dont know wehter a preditor got them but i have never seen anything (hawk ect...) hanging around 
Well i do hope there not dead but i hope that has givin u a bit more info lol 
Heather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What kind of pigeons are they?

Pidgey


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

lol i just posted about how my bird flew away and never came back


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi Pidgey*

I dont really know what kind of pigeons they are i think they are just normal tumbler pigeons i dont know lol
I dent actually ask the man lol  they all look like this boy tho really maybe tht wil help u lol
Heather


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes we did. Our pet pigeon Tooter was chased away by a hawk and never came back.


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi coolpigeon*

Sorry to here about that 
Good luck and all the best for all your birds 
Heather x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Heather,

That's a nice looking bird you have there! Looks like a racing/homing pigeon to me. What are the letters and numbers on the band .. we can probably tell for sure from that?

Terry


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi Terry*

My friend whho owns pigeons also gave me a couple of rings that i asked her to put my address and number on there lol 
She can get them done somewhere i dont no lol
Well im glad you can tell the difference cuz i sure cant lol
Heather x


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

How old were the pigeons that you let out?

If they were adult birds - or even young birds over 5-6 weeks of age, chances are they have flown off, trying to find their "home" loft - the loft they were born in.


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi*

I dont actually no how old the birds were either lol
but they had flown back to my shed loads of times before they never came bak they are still even now not tht old 
Heather x


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Even birds that seem to have 'settled' in to your loft might one day just decide to try and find their way home.

If they weren't babies (still 'squeaking' a bit) when you got them, then they might have just done that. We've had 'travellers' come stay at our loft for 3-4 weeks, then just one day up and fly home on their own...


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

yes heather a racing pigeon i have lost 8 since june 2 pure white racing pigeons, 1 west of england,1 mealy cock racing pigeon, 2 gay pieds, 2 red racing pigeons it happens.


----------

